# Aerangis ellisii



## eaborne (Oct 28, 2014)

So elegant!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow!! Do you grow it intermediate or warm?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2014)

fragrant?


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 28, 2014)

What a beauty.


----------



## slc (Oct 28, 2014)

Pristine!


----------



## eggshells (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow Eron, what a beautiful species.


----------



## eaborne (Oct 28, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Wow!! Do you grow it intermediate or warm?


I grow it warm. Summer about 33C high/23C low and during the winter 27C high/11C low. 




NYEric said:


> fragrant?


Yes! Kind of like that of a gardenia.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 28, 2014)

eaborne said:


> I grow it warm. Summer about 33C high/23C low and during the winter 27C high/11C low.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Kind of like that of a gardenia.



OK! Thanks. So it can be grown much cooler in winter.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice display -- very graceful-looking.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes, so elegant !!!! Jean


----------



## eaborne (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## Ruth (Oct 30, 2014)

So Nice!!!!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 2, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> So it can be grown much cooler in winter.



Yes. Those temps I gave are the extremes my greenhouse sees in the summer and winter. During the winter, I try to not let the temps get below 55F/13C and let it warm up to 80F/27C during the day if possible. My Phals and Vandas still grow and bloom through the same temperature range.


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 4, 2014)

Very elegant indeed. I love Angraecoids but they don't love me, they always get brown spots on the leaves...


----------



## eaborne (Nov 4, 2014)

Hamlet said:


> I love Angraecoids but they don't love me, they always get brown spots on the leaves...



Sorry to hear that. When I see that happening on a plant, I move it closer to one of my fans to increase the airflow around it. That always seems to do the trick!


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 8, 2014)

eaborne said:


> Sorry to hear that. When I see that happening on a plant, I move it closer to one of my fans to increase the airflow around it. That always seems to do the trick!



Thanks for the tip! So you would say brown spots could indicate insufficient air movement? I only use fans in the summer, but I've been thinking of setting up a small one for the winter since it's too cold to open the windows around the plants, and thus there probably is not enough air circulation.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 12, 2014)

Hamlet said:


> Thanks for the tip! So you would say brown spots could indicate insufficient air movement?



Sure thing! In my experience, small brown spots on leaves are indeed a good indication of insufficient air movement coupled with a high humidity environment. Increase the airflow around a couple that are spotting and see if the new leaves grow without any blemishes.


----------



## Stone (Nov 16, 2014)

I just got one of these off a friend who bought it as platyphylla but said it was ''just'' ellisii so gave it to me as he already had a big one. But its leaves are a bit wider than yours and spike pendant. Do you know the difference? I would love to tell him it's a platyphylla.....


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 16, 2014)

very very nice. i love aerangis but they don't usually love me


----------



## eaborne (Nov 17, 2014)

Stone said:


> I just got one of these off a friend who bought it as platyphylla but said it was ''just'' ellisii so gave it to me as he already had a big one. But its leaves are a bit wider than yours and spike pendant. Do you know the difference? I would love to tell him it's a platyphylla.....



Mike, I just looked in the OrchidWiz and AOS databases and platyphylla is a synonym for ellisii. So there is no longer an independent species of Aerangis platyphylla. The botanists reverted to the ellisii name since it was first discovered as such and you should see no difference. Just as the flowers will differ in form from one plant to the next, I am assuming so may the spikes(some being stronger and more vigorous than others.) The wider leaves may be attributed to the same thing or your better culture!


----------

